

Google+ Follower Stats (Who Are Your Most Influential G+ Followers?) - vanni
https://github.com/vannitotaro/gpfs

======
vanni
Discussion about this tiny script I wrote already started on G+:

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/113250814961864918365/posts/b3VS...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/113250814961864918365/posts/b3VSxJkCdvJ)

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/113250814961864918365/posts/16Qo...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/113250814961864918365/posts/16QoPzhyAtZ)

